
Show HN: Chat bot that plays Connect Four with you - kenrick95
https://bots.botframework.com/bot?id=c4bot
======
kenrick95
Source code is available on GitHub:
[https://github.com/kenrick95/c4bot](https://github.com/kenrick95/c4bot)

